# Newbie...Its a pity men cant post here...



## cbachinger (Sep 13, 2007)

I want to get as much advice and even spread advice to as many people in this forum as i can


----------



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

It's ok.  Anyone can post anywhere on the forums.


----------



## cbachinger (Sep 13, 2007)

Great  Because i posted what i did in the men's clubhouse and it disappeared.


----------



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

It disappeared because you posted it in two places! Not because of where you posted...


----------



## ADL (Oct 2, 2007)

I"m new so how do I begin posting threads? Please assist...


----------



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

ADL said:


> I"m new so how do I begin posting threads? Please assist...


From the homepage, click on a topic, then click on the "New Thread" button, which is usually at the top and bottom of the list of threads. (A "thread" is a discussion that anyone can start).


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

What are the limitaions on posting. I understand you can't post the same thing in multible places. But if you are answering a question (say about health) and add a link to health information on the subject is that okay?

draconis


----------

